# Polymer Cased Ammo



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It makes a lot of sense that this would be sought.



> The Marine Corps announced this week they intend to sole source millions of rounds of polymer-cased ammunition from a specialty ammo maker in Mississippi.
> 
> The solicitation, posted Monday, is for up to 2.4 million rounds of .50-caliber BMG machine gun ammunition over a three year period from MAC Ammunition in Bay St. Louis. Established in 2007, MAC has been developing lightweight ammo, ranging from 5.56mm to .50 caliber, for the military ever since.
> 
> Their .50-caliber round uses an advanced polymer caselet over a metal cap to reduce ammo weight by as much as 30 percent and provide cooler chamber temperatures, ejecting cool-to-the-touch cases.


https://www.guns.com/news/2019/04/04/marines-seek-to-order-2-4-million-polymer-cased-50-cal-rounds-video?avad=224605_b15801b0d&utm_source=AvantLink&utm_campaign=176117&utm_medium=ale_NA


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

A 50 cal MG I wouldn't trust with polymer cases, they tear up brass badly. So do 30 cal.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well they tried caseless ammo for awhile.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Well they tried caseless ammo for awhile.


Stay with Lake City brass


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The M2 has been shooting brass a long time. The track record shows it works. But new ideas made the M2 better and maybe this will work out. It won't take long to find out.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Ever reload a M1/M14/M1A? MGs Fu brass. Best brass is military match.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Once the Ole Ma Deuce gets hot enough to almost cook off rounds (Heavy firefight) I'd say the polymer will wind up turning into "POLY GRIP" in the chamber....Instant paperweight! But you cant tell those dumb MFER's a damn thing until the kill a couple of battalions for no reason and shit flows up hill through the chain of command.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Lets go back to the basics

4195 IMR 41.5 LC brass 2.8 COL, 168 smk

use a casediameter/headspace gauge


----------

